# bad frame



## camaro76 (Aug 8, 2012)

My first time using this site. I have a 318 1992. Has anyone experienced stress cracks on the frame where the rear axle attaches ? The axle is loose as both sides is cracked. Would adding a plate of steel be too drastic for the driveshaft and the mower deck? Any good options or is it time to sell for parts ?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I had Cub 124 almost same area w/frame cracks,I pull the crack frame together than hot glue both sides,grind surface flat than welded 1/4" piece flat stock for added support,for many years w/out problem.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The frame Can be repaired. 
I've removed transaxles,pulled the cracked areas together,with a come-along,and welded the cracks,inside and out.
I then add a 3/16' plate,welded to the outside.


----------

